# Anyone carry an electric tyre pump ?



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

If so which one ?

I'm currently looking here Matt Savage

Dave.


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

Hi Dave,

Just a Halfords Digital, powered by cigarette lighter socket. Works well enough and capable of producing the pressures needed. Thought it might come in handy if I needed to lower pressures to get me out of trouble, but I use it all the time to check all our vehicles' tyre pressures.

JohnW


----------



## baldybazza (Feb 21, 2007)

Hi Dave

Barrie uses a Clarkes Power Pack with a built in compressor which pumps the tyres, starts the engine in case of a flat battery and acts as a spare 12v supply.

Jan


----------



## chrisjrv (May 7, 2007)

My Halfords digital has just started to play up after at least five years use. Of course two weeks ago I saw one in Halfords clearance sale and thought No don't need it :roll: 
Chris


----------



## 110747 (Mar 21, 2008)

i have a kit from a rover 75.

it contains a compressor and a bottle of tyre weld, which will temporarily fix a small puncture in an emergency.

Geoff


----------



## safariboy (May 1, 2005)

Depends on what you want it for. If you expect to pump up from a low pressure or flat you may need something quite expensive.
If you only want to put a few pounds in you could go for one of the less expensive ones . I wrote to Ring automotive and they suggested the RAC600. It certainly has a large enough max pressure. It is only rated for a shortish period.
I tried to get a "truck-air" (rated for 8 hours) at almost three times the price but they never managed to deliver. I don't think that they are available at the moment.
I also needed a cigarette lighter extension cable. Most seem to be fused at about 5A. This is too low. I got one in Oxford market without a fuse.

For these pumps even though the pump will go up to the required pressure the calibration on the pressure gauge is suspect above 3 bar and so you may need a separate pressure gauge.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

I use a cheap Halfords one. Can take a longish time.....but I'm in no hurry :wink:


----------



## krull (Jul 22, 2006)

Wizzo said:


> Thought it might come in handy if I needed to lower pressures to get me out of trouble,
> JohnW


I tried that once. It took about 20mins per tyre to pump back up after being let down to get out of a boggy field. Pump narly melted and blew a fuse.


----------



## neilandsue (Jul 13, 2006)

The small car accessory compressors are great for occasional use and up to 30psi but if your MH tyres pressures are 50 to 70psi....forget it!

I took our Landrover off-roading in the Sahara a couple of years ago and can recommend the Matt Savage compressor as they will inflate 4 BIG Landrover tyres with ease,
You might like to look at this as a less expensive alternative......
http://www.paddockspares.com/pp/NEW_PRODUCTS/Compressors/Portable_12v_Compressor.html

Neil


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

Neil.

Thanks for the link. I'm looking now  

Dave.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

In case they have stock:
http://www.discoparts.com/asp/d-no.asp?ProductID=63&Process=1&CatID=18&SubCatID=0

Dave


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

I use the Michelin digital  tyre compressor. Its a great bit of kit. Up to 100psi and can be set and cuts out at the desired pressure. Reads in bars, psi and kpa. 2m of lead and comes in a bag.

Johnny F


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

i have 250 psi pump from lidl cost a tenner we have been using it for the last 4 years for airbeds h/m tyres (5bar) car bikes and its never missed a beat
chapter


----------



## jobbie (Jun 1, 2006)

I use the Halfords Powerpack 200. 250psi compressor, 300w inverter, jump starts up to a 2500cc engine and a light all in one unit . Works very well.

Kim


----------

